# 3D Printing > 3D Printing News, Interviews & Editorials Supplied by 3DPrint.com >  200 Different 3D Printed Dungeons & Dragons Monsters

## Brian_Krassenstein

Avid D&D player and Shapeways user Miguel Zavala discovered that  his local library offered 3D printing services, so after being  encouraged by his fiancée he decided to go ahead and give 3D printing a  try. The first thing that he 3D sculpted was a Black Dragon miniature  for his next game, and by the time it had finished printing he decided  to 3D sculpt and 3D print all of the hundreds of creatures from the 350  page Monster Manual. So far he’s designed over 200 models, and he’s  barely scratched the surface of the monsters that he still has yet to  print. You can read more about this project over on 3DPrint.com: http://3dprint.com/115440/3d-printed-dandd-monsters/

----------

